# Difficult time



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm having a difficult time. We need to "put down" our older dog "Goober" who is 17. He is a Shepard, hound and beagle mix. I rescued him and his two brothers when they were pups 17 years ago at the trinity river I-10 ramp. Someone threw them out. One of them died with in a few days from parvo but the other two we kept and both have been living together until 2.5 years ago when we had to put down his brother "Gomer" due to a spinal stroke. 

Since then we also rescued an abused full blooded boxer. She was 6 then and had heart worms beyond treatment and the vet said boxers typically don't live past 10. Well, the other night she had two episodes that we think are caused by the heart worms. So it looks like we will be putting down both. 

I struggle so much with this asking what God would have me do. I wonder if they go to heaven or just don't exist anymore. I tend to believe they go to be with God because they do have spirits as the bible says. They are just not made in the image and likeness of God like we are and thus don't have the capacity to sin. 

Anyway, I could use some prayers for comfort, strength, guidance and peace. 

Thanks. :-(


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

On the way....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dogs. I am glad that they made you happy and you gave them a home and family to love. During times like these we have to take the pain for them and am NOT looking forward when the times comes for our pets. Prayers sent.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

My opinion ,
We are promised a mansion ,that Jesus said he was preparing for us ,
if our pets that we loved our not there we will still be overwhelmed by streets of gold and being in the presence of our savior,
I believe all our relations with our pets here on earth will be restored (exempting ex wifes)


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent...trust Him!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers. Looks like we will be taking them in tomorrow morning. Sigh! 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I think we are all in for some big surprises when that time comes. I know the felling Atc. I lost a dog when I was a child and I swore I would never get that close to another one for this one reason. I can not handle it. I have never been so heart broke in my life. 

Hang in there. Life never ends.. It only begins.. Keeping you in my prayers..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks seeker. It is tough and is only going to get tougher as my 20 year cat will eventually go. She is attached to me and that will be hard. I just want Jesus to be right by me every step and carry me at times. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes sir, I understand. It's amazing that everything seems to go so well during weddings but nothing seems to go right during funerals. People seem to clinch to God in times of sorrow. I honestly think this is the way it was intended. 

I was discussing this same issue with my wife just last night. It seems today is the day for many pets to move on not just yours. She made a very good comment that made a lot of sense to me personally at the time. She said " if an animal is no longer to give love back.. It's time to let them go with no remorse. They have completed Gods purpose. And, they did it quiet well. 

Gods purpose.. In his own time in his own way. For him to send his son the way he did for his purpose blows my mind. But God knows what he is doing for it is all created by him, for him. It's complicated. But there is purpose for his glorification. We shall all see soon enough.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Seeker. The older I get (47 now) the more I find myself longing for the day that I get to humbly bow down to God in heaven thanking Him for his salvation. And the longing for everything to be made right, the way it should have been. Romans evens speaks of creation even longing for this.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Romans 8 verse 28... Takes on a whole new meaning..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

He gave His son for us we can give back when we must.
Be we'll my brother you bet heaven waits for him.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your furry family members. Prayers sent.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent for your recovering from your loss. They sometimes know us more than we know ourselves.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers. God is faithful and His ways are so much higher than ours. It has been a very difficult day at best. We actually had to put down both our dogs. Last night before we went to bed, the 17 year old dog was looking well and thus we decided to go ahead and take him in only for an evaluation. The 8 year old boxer whom we rescued two years ago from being abused had heart worms and was doing well too. My wife said she asked God to give us a definite sign as what to do and we go it this morning. 

When we work this morning, the older dog had blood on him, was lying on the ground and could not get up. He couldn't even move his head. Basically they got into a fight lasting night over some food. The old dog has always been jealous and the alpha dog. But we suspect the 8 year old boxer had enough and youth won out. It was obvious the older dog was beyond repair and it was clear what we had to do. 

So we took him to the vet, said our good byes and see you in heaven. When we go home, I found the 8 year old boxer in an extreme seizure. Basically the fight caused her heart to start to fail due to the advanced stage of heart worms. So we had to take her in and they could not do anything other than the obvious. So we again said our good byes and see you in heaven. 

So now the back yard is empty for the first time in 17 years. It has been tough, but we must trust God who is faithful. We trust that we will see them in heaven with Jesus one day and they are not in pain any more. 

Again, thanks for the prayers. We definitely need them. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes your are right this is difficult times for you and the wife right now. Sorry to hear of the the losses and once again Prayer for courage and comfort.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Sorry to here this ATC. What a day. Prayers up for you and your spouse.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

No words. A prayer for the family going up.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your pets. They are family and we morn their loss like we morn the loss of other family members. Time and prayer does help. Again, very sorry.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Brother;
I feel for you, since that has occurred in my life also and its not a good feeling. But we serve the God of all comforts, who comforts us when all ours cannot. He will strengthen you as He is soooo Faithful in all His doings in our Lives.


----------

